# WATER WETTER



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

You guys that are running water wetter mixed with distilled water. Are you mixing it 50/50 or what directions say. I will deff not need any antifreeze for awhile im in texas, but i have been having a slight overheating problem and i really dont want to rack my rad.

Thanks in advance,
Justin


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Just mix it as the directions say and you'll be fine.


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

or poor the whole bottle in and finish it off with water


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

biggun132 said:


> or poor the whole bottle in and finish it off with water


Yea thats what I was prolly going to do unless anyone else has better results with a diff ratio


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I hate to say this but, you will continue to have overheating problems until you rack it...water wetter or not. When that radiator gets dirt/debris in the fins , even just a little, it will get hot..just think , every time you dip into the water the radiator is acting like a strainer catching all the trash in the water.. not tryin to say it wont help a little, but just tryin to help


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Some people hunt tho and need there racks...I know it is much better up top but some people need both racks empty and ready.....so I understand somewhat...but if it is possible for you to rack it, that helps a lot but it still ain't bulletproof


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

blue beast said:


> I hate to say this but, you will continue to have overheating problems until you rack it...water wetter or not. When that radiator gets dirt/debris in the fins , even just a little, it will get hot..just think , every time you dip into the water the radiator is acting like a strainer catching all the trash in the water.. not tryin to say it wont help a little, but just tryin to help


Yea I know that is the fix to the problem, but I am just trying everything out because like the post above says I do hunt and would like to keep my racks


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Without it racked, overheating will pretty much happen. But I understand what you're saying about needing your racks. Water wetter will help slightly, but the problem you're having is airflow thru the rad. Maybe look into a larger rad to replace the stock one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbb (Dec 20, 2011)

i run engine ice straight. seems to of helped


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

Keep the radiator clean pressure wash the **** out of it....


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Saintsation said:


> Keep the radiator clean pressure wash the **** out of it....










Yea I try to keep it clean and it only overheats when it idles after riding it pretty hard so it's not to bad, just trying the cheap and easy stuff first. I already have the inline fuse and a fan switch wich that helped a ton


----------



## mattyneil (Apr 22, 2012)

I just dumped a whole bottle in mine the other day. Only been riding once since, and it was cruising w/o much mud but it didnt overheat.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol i didnt even concern myself with mixture ratios, i just dumped it in. It seem to have liked it.


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> Lol i didnt even concern myself with mixture ratios, i just dumped it in. It seem to have liked it.


Lol, yea i dumped a half a bottle in the overflow tank and a bottle in the radiator topped it off with distilled water and called it a day. haha, it seemed to take longer for the fan to kick on at idle but it could have been cause all the plastics were off. but while doing all of this i blew a fuse somewhere and now i have no electrical power ( to anything ) so a new post will be in the near future if I cant find anything already written on it.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ye when I put it in mine I thought the fan went out lol. It honestly works wonders on mine. fan hardly comes on anymore. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

*good results*

I put 1/2 the bottle in... good results... dropped my temps by 13 degrees... I know this from watching my gauge


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I also run straight engine ice all year long.


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Gallop said:


> I put 1/2 the bottle in... good results... dropped my temps by 13 degrees... I know this from watching my gauge


Thanks that's the next thing I will be installing, but I like the set up you have on your bike looks good, but she needs some gas lol


----------



## miskywhisky (May 26, 2012)

dookie said:


> I also run straight engine ice all year long.


Same here, I used to run WW and water in my street bike and yes it would cool down when running but the temps would also go up way faster while sitting. One of the drawbacks to it.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Could by you a little billage pump putsome clamps on it to hook to your battery and make a mini pressure washer to carry with u if u ride around water alot


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

countryboy61283 said:


> Could by you a little billage pump putsome clamps on it to hook to your battery and make a mini pressure washer to carry with u if u ride around water alot


That's actually not a bad idea you can get them for a little of nothing


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Well to give this post a new life, I just wanted to follow up for anyone wondering how the water wetter performs. I have not got in any deep mud yet since the radiator flush and water wetter added but I live in se Texas an have Ridin when it's over 100 degrees without any overheating so we will see how that last when you throw some mud in it


----------

